# Sounds which you love or hate



## Hooked (18/10/19)

Which sounds do you love or hate? For me, it's the following.

*LOVE *

The crackle of my mod firing
Birds tweeting
My neighbour's parrot who holds a lengthy monologue
*HATE*

The mournful splutter of an empty bottle of a beloved juice
Dogs barking (mine included!)
My neighbour's parrot when he "barks". (Many's the time when I've gone outside to tell my dog to keep quiet, only to realise that it's the parrot!)
Radio/TV/Music in the background
Loud music in a restaurant
Noise of any kind!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Cool topic @Hooked 

Here are mine off the top of my head:

*LOVE*

The sound of flowing water, the ocean and/or rainfall
Birdsong
My cats purring
Friends & family laughing
Any tasteful musical solo generally regardless of instrument
*HATE*

A fork scraping a pot
Nails on a chalk board
My landlord's chickens cackling until I wake up at dawn
Dogs barking/howling
Dumb-asses revving their engines and racing through the neighbourhood
Car crashes / gun shots / screams
The news telling me about how much money the government has wasted
Fake news demonising vaping
A huge portion of our 'favourite' local artists' music

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (18/10/19)

*Love*

Ocean at night when I go to bed
Running water (stream, not tap)
Birds in the distant background
Children laughing (a happy child is the most beautiful thing to me)

*Hate*

Mosquitos
Hadidas (this is the worst one)
People talking loud when I'm on the phone
Cars revving at "Rev Right Motors" on two sides of my house. (One night I'm going to put up signs on their fences saying, "Bring your car, we'll rev it until it's right!")

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/10/19)

*Love*
Sun setting in the Bushveld with a nice fire going and the sound of everything getting ready for the night
Sound of the waves crashing when I go to sleep
Children playing and having a good time
Kondensmelk Koffie at 4am when going out on a hunt before sunrise and everything is waking up 
Sound of a reel run at any time
Ice cream and chocolate sauce, yep, you can hear it calling your name!
Spending time with my 2 sons, it’s getting less as they get bigger and busier, but there are still moments ever so often to talk
Rain on a corrugated iron roof.

*Hate*
Mosquitos, the love me, it’s not reciprocal, as per @zadiac
Hadidas (this is the worst one) also as per @zadiac , especially when the sh1t on your car, elephants at least don’t fly
Cars revving at "Rev Right Motors", can relate, I have a pipe jeep hillclimbing fan in the street who races on Saturday so........
Debt collectors with my number for 4000 people and I’m not one of them!
Drought, and seeing and hearing everything suffering

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/19)

Love
Steamtrains doing anything - anytime 
Ocean sound
A full river [grew up on the banks of the Olifants river]
White noise - relaxes me and help me sleep.
Hate
Polystyrene 
Aholes who rev the crap out of their bikes
Drunk aholes coming back from the tavern 2 o' clock in the morning singing/ breaking bottles
My electric fence alarm - anytime.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/10/19)

LOVE
the sound of distant long thunder

HATE
The sound of these really loud cars these days revving or changing gears around the neighbourhood at night when everything is quiet - what is it with them? I dont recall those sounds from years ago. I doubt they are modified - just high performance standard cars.... Why are they making cars like this????

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (18/10/19)

Great replies, thanks everyone!!


----------



## Hooked (14/11/19)

bump


----------

